
Show HN: Stripe SaaS-analytics bot for Slack - Trof
https://revealytics.com/slack
======
shostack
This looks really cool, but this looks like it raises the same issues as some
other Slack analytics integrations I've seen. Namely, if you have guest users
in your corporate Slack (even if just relegated to specific channels), I've
been told that Slack's permissioning via their API is pretty limited to the
point where I'm guessing any Slack guest could use this service and gain
access to sensitive info.

Not a dig against you per se, and companies with guests in their Slack may not
be the target audience. I'm more just hoping for a solution to this so that
the mere fact that we have Slack guests doesn't block us from using cool
services like these.

~~~
tomschlick
From what I remember, you can give a slack integration "write only" access to
a room which should alleviate some of that concern. If it can't read any
content there isn't much to worry about.

------
Trof
Guys, please check out our brand new Stripe SaaS metrics Slack Bot on
ProductHunt today :) Thanks!
[https://www.producthunt.com/search?q=revealytics](https://www.producthunt.com/search?q=revealytics)

------
striletskyy
Guys, it is cool thing

~~~
Trof
Thanks!

